

Amazon CloudFront - Amazon CTO on their CDN launch - don420
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2008/11/amazon_cloudfront.html

======
waynep
I investigated this for serving up static content for my company. a couple
things are wrong: 1) it doesn't serve up gzipped files to browsers that accept
gzip, you have to manually manage this yourself 2) there's no way to force CF
to reload from S3 so you have to resort to versioning by filename
(styles.v1.css, styles.v2.css, etc)..

Otherwise for it's price, CF is a bargain for client-side performance minded
startups.

------
dabeeeenster
This is great news.

Can anyone explain the following:

Amazon CloudFront uses Amazon S3 as the origin server to store the original,
definitive versions of your files. Normal fees will apply for Amazon S3 usage,
including “origin fetches” – data transferred from Amazon S3 to edge
locations.

I can't find any details about 'origin fetch' pricing on the S3?

~~~
e1ven
The way it seems to work is that CloudFront caches files at their edge
servers, and then serves them using the CF pricing- The content is loaded FROM
S3, however.

Amazon then requests it from S3, so it can cache it. This means you need to
pay for that download from S3, just like you would if a user downloaded it
from home.

After this cached copy is stored, Amazon won't need to download it from S3
anymore, so you shouldn't get hit with that again, unless it expires from
their servers somehow.

